# The Beast



## D. Paul (Oct 20, 2004)

http://thebeastmovie.com


*FINALLY! The truth will be out and all you Christians will have to shut up!* There. That's the movie in a nutshell.

But it's coming! 6-6-06 Oooooooo scary.
I'm wondering if there will even be corporate sponsorship. Maybe it will just die in production.


----------

